# Our forum now has a new look :)



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like our forum had a sneaky mid-night make over. 



*Before:*
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/DigitTechnologyDiscussionForum3.png

*After:*
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/DigitTechnologyDiscussionForum2.png

Sorry no front face picture. 
New one is like this>

Now this is a nightmare? Did I just screw myself? I don't see the option to switch themes anymore? 
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/Ourforumnowhasanewlook--DigitTechnologyDiscussionForum5.png

♦

Old one is in your memory 

Pics coming came up!

What is your opinion about the new forum look? 

(I got FUPed so it's taking too long for the pics)


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah.
And thanks krishnandu.sarkar for this thread.

Now, I can post my rants over here.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

Great...
I was just thinking to create this thread but i am too lazy.... :lazy:


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

@Sarath: I hope you have the Before pic of TDF!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> yeah.
> And thanks krishnandu.sarkar for this thread.
> 
> Now, I can post my rants over here.



Sarath isn't Krishnadu's alter ego. Just saying.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 23, 2012)

Just saw.. Minor changes. No thinkdigit logo.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

This is not final. I will revert back to the old one before i go to sleep.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

So did you guys like this new theme...?
I liked it.. Its better now...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey why thanks to me??

Thank Sarath instead


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

I was getting too many adverts BTW. Like way too many. It's not there anymore.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

ICO said he is working on mobile theme. This is great news for many mobile users(without Taptalk)
thank you ico !


----------



## sygeek (Jan 23, 2012)

You can now change the theme from the client-side. There's an option at the bottom-left.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

@sarath change theme from bottom drop down menu and take pics from there...!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 23, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ICO said he is working on mobile theme. This is great news for many mobile users(without Taptalk)
> thank you ico !


Great news indeed


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Sarath isn't Krishnadu's alter ego. Just saying.



I was referring to this: (My bad)



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Guys, keep this only for reporting bugs, discuss about new theme *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/151695-our-forum-now-has-new-look.html
> 
> *NOTE : * Our Admin is testing the new theme and it's Work In Progress.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

@kola thats really a great news... Finally i dont have to get page refreshed on opera mini before posting....


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok doing it. Of all the times, I have to do this when I'm on 256kbps. Life is a dog* when it has to be


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

BTW, looks like Google caches are becoming too frequent. Google has a cached version of TDF of this "new" look!!! 

*webcache.googleusercontent.com/sea...m/forum/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Ok doing it. Of all the times, I have to do this when I'm on 256kbps. Life is a dog* when it has to be



your last line is correct...
Tomorrow is my math 12th pre board exam and while just checking tdf i found that they have got new theme and now i cant focus on my books...
 bookss


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, this thread has 17 replies, but zero views! 
PS: It's fun to witness the "work in progress". Just like it's fun to watch the construction of a building when you are not building it. 
With a difference that we are still in the building which is being constructed!!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 23, 2012)

pramudit said:


> @kola thats really a great news... Finally i dont have to get page refreshed on opera mini before posting....


 so true


----------



## Tenida (Jan 23, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ICO said he is working on mobile theme. This is great news for many mobile users(without Taptalk)
> thank you ico !



Great news .....


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

@pramudit: Pls go to sleep dude. You need it. New theme is not going to be applied just now. It will be a result of many more nights. As ico said, current theme will be reverted back after sometime, until tomorrow night again. 

And all the best for the exam. Now pls GO!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2012)

neat....


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok now I am stuck like this> What to do? 
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/DigitTechnologyDiscussionForum5.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Ok now I am stuck like this> What to do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Log Out and Log back in.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn! I'm not sure I remember my password. Thanks God my ID is my name.

Google password saver save me 

Logging off *prays*


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

@vyom sleep is no matter of concern...
Exam will start at 10:30 in morning and i sleep daily at 2pm...
All that matters is that i cant focus on my study... Any ideas how to get my mind back to my books...?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't worry, as long as you have access to your registered E-mail account you can always reset the password.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

And ya, thanx Vyom for wishing me luck...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

pramudit said:


> @vyom sleep is no matter of concern...
> Exam will start at 10:30 in morning and i sleep daily at 2pm...
> All that matters is that i cant focus on my study... Any ideas how to get my mind back to my books...?



Log off. Or ask a Green to ban you temporarily if you can't.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

pramudit said:


> Any ideas how to get my mind back to my books...?



No idea. All I know is that _zabardasti padhne ka koi faida nahi._
So just chill.... and leave the rest on luck.. 


Update: F**king ads are showing, just like in the pic posted by sarath.

Vyom, Reporting live, from TDF experiment-ground!


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Log Out and Log back in.



Worked. Thanks. But I would have figured it out eventually by 2013 

Thanks again



Liverpool_fan said:


> Log off. Or ask a Green to ban you temporarily if you can't.



Lol...I vote for temporary ban 

P.S. Don't ban me.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

TDF back to normal...
And i'am back to mah buks...
Gud nite people...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

ok. Everything is back to normal. 

Anyway.. @Peregrine: Looks like now you can safely go study. No more cookies for now.

Good night buddy.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Where is the thread/ list which says which colour to the names denotes what?


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

back to normal. will resume work next week.

*This is all nothing but a demo.*


----------



## Tenida (Jan 23, 2012)

120 views 32 reply.......


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> 120 views 30 reply.......



I saw you were viewing for a long time too but replied only now


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Worked. Thanks. But I would have figured it out eventually by 2013



If you are using Chrome, just type this in address bar "chrome://settings/passwords" and press enter. Voila, you can see any saved password!! 



Sarath said:


> Where is the thread/ list which says which colour to the names denotes what?



Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Show Groups

(View Forum leaders on index page of forum)



ico said:


> back to normal. will resume work next week.



It will be a long week. 
Thanks for taking multiple interests and demands of members in mind. (Don't forget my request: Dark theme)


----------



## Tenida (Jan 23, 2012)

Hehehe....I am busy watching some videos of Sunny oops


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

screw it. won't sleep till i get done with this. will finish it by morning.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 23, 2012)

^^Great Ico 
Again the new looks


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

@ad. facing guys

on mobile there are no ads, neither before nor now.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

Note to everyone. I have disabled Quick Style Chooser from the bottom. I don't want guests to be able to switch styles that's why.

Click here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions and scroll down to choose skins.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

ico said:


> screw it. won't sleep till i get done with this. will finish it by morning.



THAT's THE SPIRIT!
Everybody: For ico: Hip Hip Hurray.... Hip Hip Hurray..... 

Go on dude.. we are with you!


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Hehehe....I am busy watching some videos of Sunny oops



Sunny Deol


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ Of course not. Sunny Lieoni..


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> THAT's THE SPIRIT!
> Everybody: For ico: Hip Hip Hurray.... Hip Hip Hurray.....
> 
> Go on dude.. we are with you!



yes ico keep on.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

@ico
Yeah... M too gonna screw my buk till you do tweaking...
Revised 1 chap... Found way to study, revise 1 chapter and then use mobile for 1min...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Less chatting more talking about the forum theme guys. There's an IRC for chatting.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

pramudit said:


> @ico
> Yeah... M too gonna screw my buk till you do tweaking...
> Revised 1 chap... Found way to study, revise 1 chapter and then use mobile for 1min...





And I thought, you finally went to study. :/

Anyway... if you can't study.. then boost the moral of ico! 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Less chatting more talking about the forum theme guys. There's an IRC for chatting.



F*** IRC! A person who himself dissapeared from there, can't be a role model for others.
(No offense) :/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> F**k IRC! A person who himself dissapeared from there, can't be a role model for others.
> (No offense) :/


Lol come on I've told you so already. Will be back on Friday anyway.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

*shift to TDF v6b.

TDF v6a is going to see a lot of adverts.
*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work *ico*. One suggestion- the icon showing online/offline below avatar is confusing. At first glance I thought it to be rep icon.  Previous icon was better. Also a "+" symbol for rep would be more clear especially to newbies. 

One query which was in my mind from ages. Why does formatting shortcuts (ctr+B/I/U) don't work with chrome?


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> One query which was in my mind from ages. Why does formatting shortcuts (ctr+B/I/U) don't work with chrome?


May be because Opera and Firefox are better browsers than Chrome.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nice work *ico*
> One query which was in my mind from ages. Why does formatting shortcuts (ctr+B/I/U) don't work with chrome?



Excellent question. Waiting for the answer myself.
Edit: lol answer!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

ico said:


> May be because Opera and Firefox are better browsers than Chrome.



Well then how about other forums? TDF not optimised for chrome?


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well then how about other forums? TDF not optimised for chrome?


Issue with Chrome. Not with TDF.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

Final gud nite buddies...
Its my bed time... Revised as much i can... 
will be Hoping to find something good on opening TDF in the morning... 

And all the best ICO...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

ico said:


> Issue with Chrome. Not with TDF.



I guess so because in the initial days of chrome I used to find its incompatibilty with a lot of sites. Most of them are addressed except TDF. Also I believe TDF vBulletin version has got nothing to do with it?

IDK if this is only with me, but the loading time in TDF has significantlly improved after applying 6b.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

^yes on mobile also.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

Seriously, it is at least 100% times faster!


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn! Got hit by adverts so much. Changed to 6b now. Hope the ads stay away.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Damn! Got hit by adverts so much. Changed to 6b now. Hope the ads stay away.


I've got a fix now.

If you are a non-logged in "Guest" browsing the forum, you will get adverts in v6a. And the moment you sign in, you'll still be using v6a, but less adverts.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2012)

omg everything is soo bright im wearing shadez


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

switching back to the old one for the time being. 80% of the work is done.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2012)

^Oh wow, was refreshing tbh


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Eh...new look is sweet but what is the difference between 6a and 6b ?


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

6b has less bugs...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2012)

pramudit said:


> your last line is correct...
> Tomorrow is my math 12th pre board exam and while just checking tdf i found that they have got new theme and now i cant focus on my books...
> bookss



 mine too, same one today lol


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

Good morning Ico. So did you really wake up all night for the theme? Can't wait to log in from a desktop!


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

yes..


----------



## Joker (Jan 23, 2012)

excellent stuff.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2012)

ico Awesome man  Just like it. When I lgged in I though WTF but now its awesome 
edit : I like the v6b more 


edit 2: whenever I use b theme this is missing-
*i.imgur.com/At9Oc.jpg


----------



## buddyram (Jan 23, 2012)

@TDF theme: change is constant & it is beautiful too!


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 23, 2012)

new theme is nice I like it. I love changes,new things.

Background in posts is good as it has black text but threads view(sections) it is too bright. better change colors for links from that bright blue to some thing dimmer. so it is not so bright and easily readible


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the new theme! Can someone suggest something so that I can style the theme according to my wishes! ( I like darker themes ).I know about greasemonkey but I am using opera . Thanks!!

Also where is the reputation button.
The new online/offline button is little confusing..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2012)

wow the forum is soo fast now....great work ICO


----------



## Tenida (Jan 23, 2012)

RahulB said:


> I like the new theme! Can someone suggest something so that I can style the theme according to my wishes! ( I like darker themes ).I know about greasemonkey but I am using opera . Thanks!!
> 
> Also where is the reputation button.
> The new online/offline button is little confusing..



There is no reputation button in chit-chat section.AFAIK


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> wow the forum is soo fast now....great work ICO



Yeah I forgot to mention that. The forum has indeed become really fast. Thanks ICO. Can you just elaborate on the changes you made to make it go superfast


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2012)

That light blue color could have been better, it kind of looks odd and hurts eyes.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2012)

Only comment on new theme: its too bright. Do something with that.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

well, some claim the current one is too dull.

If I switch to Kirsch, then Kirsch is too too too bright.

The test theme was midway, it was again bright. But I'll make it greyish if that's an issue.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 23, 2012)

Loads much faster now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

@*ico* What technical changes made forum so fast?


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

What does giving reputation do...?


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Still changing it. Give an Epilepsy warning. Bright to dark to bright


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll work on making this thing darker. Anyways, this style is under a 15-day trial.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

Brighter ones hurt the eyes. Especially us forum member who spend a lot of time here. 

I would request for a darker one too. Not the DarthVader Evil dark, just a shade darker


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

Sticking to the current one. I hope it's fine now.


----------



## Krow (Jan 23, 2012)

My guess is that this theme is better optimised. Hence faster.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

Krow said:


> My guess is that this theme is better optimised. Hence faster.


Non-bloated code actually.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

ico said:


> Non-bloated code actually.



Could share some knowledge like how much change in code you had to do


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Could share some knowledge like how much change in code you had to do


Not much. But experimenting again and again is time consuming.

I have already shared what you are asking in a Mod Zone post (rant) of mine.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 23, 2012)

Make the whole theme a bit darker. Having problem in looking into the screen for long time or is  it just me?


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

@ico in FAQ part your post still shows cpu buying guide for 2011 Q4...
Please update it with the new 2012 Q1 thread....


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ thanks. 



RahulB said:


> I like the new theme! Can someone suggest something so that I can style the theme according to my wishes! ( I like darker themes ).I know about greasemonkey but I am using opera . Thanks!!


Opera has a built-in CSS applier. Make your own CSS and apply it. 



d6bmg said:


> Make the whole theme a bit darker. Having problem in looking into the screen for long time or is  it just me?


well, you'll have to tweak your monitor's brightness this time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2012)

my monitor is just too bright  set at 10 currently! was 25 with previous theme!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 23, 2012)

nice work ico

i like the elegant color of buttons quote,post reply,etc on this bg


----------



## Joker (Jan 23, 2012)

holi ****....forum is so fast now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2012)

ico please if you can make it darker. 

or why dont you give the option of previous theme in the list below?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2012)

RahulB said:


> I like the new theme! Can someone suggest something so that I can style the theme according to my wishes! ( I like darker themes ).I know about greasemonkey but I am using opera . Thanks!!





Sarath said:


> Brighter ones hurt the eyes. Especially us forum member who spend a lot of time here.
> I would request for a darker one too. Not the DarthVader Evil dark, just a shade darker





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ico please if you can make it darker.



Thanks for supporting dark themes.

My apologies ico. But I really didn't like the new theme. It's way too bright. 
Green (online/offline) indicators are hard to spot in that tiny star. Quote button is white colour Non-Bold and on light blue buttons.

Granted it maybe a little fast, but it will be the old v5 for me, until it's changed. 

Again sorry, for this just didn't do it for me.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> or why dont you give the option of previous theme in the list below?



You have the option. Just select v5 in Quick Style Chooser below this page!

EDIT: It's a MAYHEM! I can't choose v5 now!! :'(


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

Something looks wrong. Bars and lines etc.. all went white everywhere except text and buttons.
frequent Database errors and remote server errors.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 24, 2012)

All I need is the mobile theme..



Kola2842 said:


> Something looks wrong. Bars and lines etc.. all went white everywhere except text and buttons.
> frequent Database errors and remote server errors.


switch to 6b


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

*Update :* colors are back again.

@sygeek ok switching.


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2012)

The main website is also getting updated.

And those guys are doing something.

At the moment they have reverted a database taken around 7pm. So, many posts are gone.


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

sygeek said:


> All I need is the mobile theme..
> 
> 
> switch to 6b



ico said it'll take time but he'll give a mobile theme.

Switched to 6b , hope its stable till i sleep.



ico said:


> At the moment they have reverted a database taken around 7pm. So, many posts are gone.



yeah i noticed , all posts gone.
Also i created a thread meanwhile in indie game section, lost.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 24, 2012)

ico said:


> At the moment they have reverted a database taken around 7pm. So, many posts are gone.



Ah! Saw that...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2012)

Woke up today to find out many posts are missing.  Anyway, situation seems to be under control now. 
@ico: Any idea, if the up-gradation of main site is complete or still under construction? So that we can refrain ourselves from posting, or to take a backup of our posts for sometime, in case something goes wrong again. 

Edit: Just read one of your other thread mentioning the disclaimer. I am guessing I will try to take a backup of posts for a few days, until things seem to cool off.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 24, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^ thanks.
> 
> 
> Opera has a built-in CSS applier. Make your own CSS and apply it.
> ...



Thanks will do that


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2012)

IIRC, this is a very old theme, back in those days TDF has this very same theme. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2012)

Charan said:


> IIRC, this is a very old theme, back in those days TDF has this very same theme. Please correct me if I am wrong.



Kirsch theme? This is not Kirsch though the icons are somewhat similar.


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

^^May i find any image (picture) of kirsch theme. Just curious.

And tell me what is new version , 6a or 6b??


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2012)

Icons are that of Kirsch.

Brcause I can't upload any icons.


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

What is better v6a or 6b ??


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 25, 2012)

RED????

Why?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2012)

Please get rid of the red!! Blue was much better.


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2012)

Though ,Not looking bad.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 25, 2012)

red is too flashy imo...the previous one was better


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 25, 2012)

hey man wassup with the forum..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 25, 2012)

red is too flashy imo...the previous one was better


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stop fingering the font color


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

Whats going on...cant post in one go, many threads giving errors, red color looks bad...Buggy buggy


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for changing it back


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2012)

ico said:


> shall be fixed now. I was sleeping.
> 
> It was problem with some plugin. It was behaving weirdly due to some reason.
> 
> Sorry for the invconvenience caused.



closing.


----------

